# Best way to start a school or work day



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello guys,

Hope all is doing well. Just before I go to study for tomorrow's exam, I thought of sharing few pictures I took of Snowy and Crystal this morning  As some of you know: these days are just WAY TOO BUSY for me with exams and stuff :smpullhair: and in time like these, I feel stress out :smpullhair: SO, I felt that I needed to do something fun with the malts *before* I leave to campus today (coz I was no in a mood to do so; felt tired and stressed)...Since my first lecture starts at 10:00 am, I had the time to do so :thumbsup: 

Guess where we have been to? 









YUP!! the beach :biggrin: ... 

I wasn't good at getting Snowy and Crystal's attention for these pictures this time because they were more interested to what was going on around them (the people, dogs...etc). Besides, I let the photo session be before the walking and playing (I did not want them to get messy first), so you can just imagine how they felt  

Snowy: hey, check that dog out Crystal









Crystal: Looks like a poodle to me









this is how Snowy looks when he is alert :wub: notice the blowing hair 









still, no hope of letting the two of them look at the camera at the same time, especially with Crystal...i had to talk and talk to them, yet: kat was talking to herself :smheat:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

now, Snowy yawns and tells me that he is bored sitting there, and Crystal is still busy staring at who knows what









Trying Crystal on her own:










Crystal: I so feel like running free close to the shore









Crystal: oh! I miss you beach....things are just soo interesting here









Crystal: are you done mommy









Crystal: hey lady, can you help me out here??? If you did, I will give you kisses  









Crystal: maybe I should trick mommy, and walk a little bit, then zooooooom over there (and thats what she did :smpullhair: )


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy's pictures

Snowy, Sweetie Bonnie, I remembered your comment before I left to the beach, so I put this outfit on ... Mind Crystal; she decided to go naked :smrofl: 



























Snowy









Crystal


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy: I'm dead by now









photo session took only about 5 minutes or less but it felt as if I was torturing them :smpullhair: when they gave me those looks









Kat: no chance!!!!! let them run wild









WE had a great start of today and it felt good going to school again :biggrin: 

Thanks for looking

:grouphug: 

Kat


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you're right, what a great way to start the morning! :biggrin: fantastic pictures, kat! :aktion033: your beach babies are beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's always great to see Snowy doing his thing and now Crystal too.
Great shots!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Kat your beach babies are adorable, I am happy to hear that you felt better after the photoshot. It is amazing how we can do something so simple and it give us a total different outlook. Thank you for sharing the babies with us. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kat I just love your beach photos, I am so jealous, I miss the beaches of Adelaide so very much and seeing Snowy and Crystal having so much fun just warms my heart, they are true beach babies :wub: :wub: 
Here in Illinois the only hint of a beach is the mighty Mississippi River, I love going there too but it's not the same as home where I lived just a few minutes from the coast and loved nothing more than to stroll along the sandy beach listening to the waves crashing on the shore, oh how I do miss that  
Your pictures are great, thanks for sharing your gorgeous furkids and their adventures


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Adorable :wub: pictures.

ginny


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh those pictures made my day!! what a lovely LOVELY scenery and those two punks woth blowing hair.
:wub: :wub: they look sooooo ssooooo sweet. both of them. I just want to join in and go for a great walk at the shore.

those comments of yours...made me laugh to tears! thanks*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a great way to start the day!! I like all the photos - but I think the last one on the first post with them both looking the same direction is a good shot!! They are just so darn CUTE!!
It's good to take a short breather before studying!! Good luck with exams!! (study, study schools your buddy!)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, those are great pictures. Is that the hotel in the background on some of them? That is such an amazing structure. I love your beach pics, and you're right!! Bonnie and I noticed Snowy's beach shirt right away. I'm sure this provided the perfect stress reliever for you to get back into the pace for school. I'm past midterms myself, but finals are right around the corner. (Did I tell you I registered for my FINAL SEMESTER??!!) :biggrin: :biggrin: :chili: :chili:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I loved all your pics of the beach babies and your little story too. How cute is that!! Do well
in your exams.

Chloe & Debra

p.s. what is that sail shaped building or thing in the background? it looks familier.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I think that sail shaped building is Burj Al Arab, right Kat?

As always, Snowy and Crystal pictures are a treat for the eyes. I kept scrolling down and was very pleasantly surprised there were more pictures. Girl, you do not disappoint!

My favorite shot is Snowy by himself, hair wild in the wind (I think it was the third picture). So handsome :wub: I think I'm partial to little boy Maltese, don't know why, but Snowy is soooo cute. Just want to squeeze him!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh those photos are amazing, Kat!!! I feel like I've just taken a break from my day and gone to the beach, too. Ahhhhh.

Snowy, Snowy, Snowy -- my handsome man. I cracked up at a couple of the photos with the hair blowing straight up! SOOOO darn cute! :wub: :wub: 

And that Crystal -- going skinny dippin'! B) 

It is so cute to see them together and to know how well they get along. It just shows.

Thanks for sharing the beautiful morning with us, Kat. I know your head is more clear now for studying.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

There is nothing I like better than a gorgeous outdoor photo shoot , with your SUPERSTARS . Sarah


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

kat, you alwys take such great pictures of them.. you can see such love coming from them towards you.. those are two lucky maltese babies!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:chili: yay, I love S&C pictures. this morning my hair looked like Snowy's :smrofl: actually it still does. 
these guys are always having fun :rockon: :aktion033:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG those are awesome photos, I loved them all. I really wish my two were that well behaved. I just wish they wouldnt bark at everyone they meet.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pics! Thanks for taking the time to share them. Your babies are just adorable and I would love to live by the beach.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic pics Kat, thanks so much for sharing S & C with us! They are just adorable, and such good little puppies to sit still for longer than 2 seconds for you! (unlike my 2!)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, fabulous pictures!! :aktion033: Looking at them is a great way to start MY day!!!!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pictures!! They are both so adorable!! :wub: It looks like you all had a great time at the beach, what a nice way to relax!!

I am so jealous, I have not yet been to a beach with the dogs. There just aren't any close by. It is too cold this time of the year anyways.

Great pictures, thanks for sharing them with us!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all :grouphug: am glad that you loved S and C's beach pictures even though they weren't good at looking at the camera 





> It is amazing how we can do something so simple and it give us a total different outlook[/B]



yeah, I agree 

a run at the beach close to the shore with my crazy malts ALWAYS makes me feel free and good :aktion033: I can then start a busy day

I am happy that the beach is close to us otherwise, i wont be able to go there in a school day


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> but it's not the same as home where I lived just a few minutes from the coast and loved nothing more than to stroll along the sandy beach listening to the waves crashing on the shore, oh how I do miss that [/B]


I know exactly what you mean :grouphug: 

awwee...sorry that you miss *home* :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> those comments of yours...made me laugh to tears! thanks[/B][/color][/B]


Happy to hear that the post put a smile on your face


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> study, study schools your buddy!)[/B]


Thank you for the advice to study...I did yesterday but I still don't think that I did good in today's exam *sigh* ... Anyways, I still have the chance to put my grades up 

oh and by the way, school will never be my buddy  I can't wait until I graduate :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Is that the hotel in the background on some of them? That is such an amazing structure.[/B]


yup! that is it 




> (Did I tell you I registered for my FINAL SEMESTER??!!) :biggrin: :biggrin: :chili: :chili:[/B]


no, you did not :w00t: 

how exciting is that :aktion033: I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you :chili: :chili: 

you gotta throw a BIG PARTY once this is over :aktion033: I know that this is what I would do...I'm gonna throw the wildest party EVER and will invite EVERYONE....WE are gonna go CRAZY ---- just can't wait until it's close to my graduation :chili: 

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> p.s. what is that sail shaped building or thing in the background? it looks familier.[/B]


thats Burj Al Arab - a cool hotel...its known as the only 7 stars hotel in the world


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I think that sail shaped building is Burj Al Arab, right Kat?[/B]


yup thats right 




> As always, Snowy and Crystal pictures are a treat for the eyes. I kept scrolling down and was very pleasantly surprised there were more pictures. Girl, you do not disappoint!
> 
> My favorite shot is Snowy by himself, hair wild in the wind (I think it was the third picture). So handsome :wub: I think I'm partial to little boy Maltese, don't know why, but Snowy is soooo cute. Just want to squeeze him![/B]



I'm glad that u enjoyed looking at those pictures :aktion033: and that pic of Snowy is my fave too  am gonna squeez him for you, don't worry (he gets A MILLION of squeeze from everyone, especially me :HistericalSmiley: ) Crystal too


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Oh those photos are amazing, Kat!!! I feel like I've just taken a break from my day and gone to the beach, too. Ahhhhh.
> 
> Snowy, Snowy, Snowy -- my handsome man. I cracked up at a couple of the photos with the hair blowing straight up! SOOOO darn cute! :wub: :wub:[/B]



LOL thanks Kim :grouphug: 

am glad that no one took a pic of me at that time coz my hair looked even worse than Snowys :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> this morning my hair looked like Snowy's :smrofl: actually it still does.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> OMG those are awesome photos, I loved them all. I really wish my two were that well behaved. I just wish they wouldnt bark at everyone they meet.[/B]



awww

am sure that your two can behave just like S and C :grouphug: and let me mention this: during this photo shot, Crystal barked at a passying by guy and Snowy and a huge dog


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW & WOW again for all those amazing beach photos of Snowy & Crystal. :aktion033: That must be the most beautiful beach in the world too. I always love your pics but the beach pics really make me long for the shoreline. I had a giggle fest seeing the funny hair effects, reminded me of Boo, who's hair took on a poodle curl the last time we visited the Florida beaches, & so did mine & hubbies.The pics are fantastic Kat. I love the looks of anticipation on Snowy & Crytals faces in the first set of pics.I'm glad your day was much improved after such a terrific start. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Kat, I always love your pictures! They gave me such a big smile - thank you!!! Snowy and Crystal are two of the most spoiled maltese I know. How many other dogs do you know that get to go to the beach so much :thumbsup: 

Hey maybe we should all come stay at that cool hotel for our spoiled maltese get together! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Boo, who's hair took on a poodle curl the last time we visited the Florida beaches[/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Hey maybe we should all come stay at that cool hotel for our spoiled maltese get together! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



Glad that it put a smile on your face :grouphug: 

and hey, not a bad idea ... I know of a possible two SM members who might end up meeting Snowy and Crystal one day 
... Snowy and Crystal have already been to that hotel. They were kept in a carrier while in the hotel though... but sure enjoyed the run in the beach there :aktion033: 

Here is a video I created before of Crystal's first visit to that hotel

Crystal's tour

kat


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Cute Pictures! :aktion033:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww sooo cute and fluffy!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

> Snowy: I'm dead by now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> [/B]


Hi again Janrea, I read your spoiler in my other thread and replied there, but I also have to say this again

"I also just have to tell you this: better not use maltese pictures that don't belong to you (i.e. what followed with this message) that malt is a cutie pie, but I am sure that its owner will not appreciate it if they found out that their maltese picture was used by someone else without their permission. You got what I mean?  I wont like it if someone took Snowy and Crystal's pictures and posted them in other sites wihout asking me first " 

If you are enjoying it here, that would be great :smilie_daumenpos: but just make sure you don't use any others maltese pictures without their permission 

Enjoy

kat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kat I always get such enjoyment from your photos and your videos! they always bring a smile to my face!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I always love Crystal and Snowy photos........the hotel that we can faintly see in the background is alluring.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

GREAT beach pictures of your _ADORABLE_ furballs!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Kat I always get such enjoyment from your photos and your videos! they always bring a smile to my face![/B]


I'm so glad to hear that :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I always love Crystal and Snowy photos........the hotel that we can faintly see in the background is alluring.[/B]


happy to hear that Pat :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-those pics are adorable!!! :wub: :wub: There is no such thing as overload!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Those two pups are so cute!!! I love the pictures, all of them!
The beach is such a great place for people and pups B)


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

:wub: Loved the pictures! :wub: I especially love their do's they look so cute! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Adorable!


----------

